#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Thema's voor feesten...

## timescape

Hallo allemaal, 

heb al gezocht, en mijn eigen inspiratie is ver op dus volgt de vraag :
Hebben jullie nog leuke ideeën om een standaard "disco" wat op te vrolijken ?
Net zoals vorig "seizoen" (voor de vakanties) ook nu weer de vrijdag-avond disco's op het programma staan. Idee hierachter : 1x per maand een "disco" voor de jeugd uit het dorp bij ons. Met jeugd bedoel uiteraard de leeftijdscategorie 16-50 jaar. Meerendeel 16-24 ongeveer.

Deze keer al vastgelegd : de schuimparty en de nederlandstalige avond, maar wat kun je nog meer doen. Reken op een budget van zo'n 100 euro per keer, en op een 80/100 bezoekers. 

Vorig jaar is al voorbij gekomen :
 - schuimparty (idd, budget ver overschreden)
 - karaoke
 - wild-west party
 - Halloween
 - Boutjes-moertjes

Hier misschien nog leuke ideeën te vinden ? Ik kan alvast zeggen dat de gemiddelde bezoeker zich echt niet zal gaan verkleden. (oog op porn-star of goed-fout feesten enz.)
Zat zelf eens te denken aan zo'n sms-gebeuren, maar heb eigelijk geen idee in welke prijs-richting je dan moet denken. 

Goed, denk er eens over en als je wat weet, hoor ik het wel !

Voorbaat dank, Jeroen

----------


## speakerfreak

100 euro :Frown:  wat isd at al voor belachlijke prijsm voor 100 man, en neej daar kun je echt geen sms ``party`` voor houden :Smile: 

blacklight night[^] iedereen in het wit, 1 of 2 UV 400watt uv canonnen, maja zal waarschijnlijk ook weer boven het budget uit gaan maar is wel leuk

----------


## quincman

hmm voor sms party is het handig als je: website hebt die je ervoor kan gebruiken ( www.smsboard.nl ergens op dit forum gevonden credits go to the poster  :Wink:  ) dus op die site kan je dat board halen en je het is ook handig als je een beamer/beamerscherm hebt want van die kleine monitoren zijn ook niet alles...

----------


## dome

-Dance classics ( maar dan jaren 90 muziek)
-Tropical night/ cocktail party ( palm boompje , kokosnoot , cocktail)
-Beach party ( zandbakken neerzetten + zwembadje of meerdere)
-Horror night ( maskers, spin rag , rare drankjes)
-Wet t-shirt contest [} :Smile: ] (met als prijs  100,-) (spreekt voor zich)

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:-Wet t-shirt contest [}] (met als prijs  100,-) (spreekt voor zich)



Sorry, ik weet niet wat er zo voor zich spreekt.

Bedoel je soms de meid met de grootste tieten? Of het mooiste T-shirt? [?][?][?]

----------


## sis

Maar dan wel zonder siliconen hé john  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

sis [:0][:0]

----------


## showband

Het is nu de tijd van het jaar voor de "hete vacantie reuniëparty" te organiseren. In een dorp kent iedereen elkaar en vacantiegevoel geeft altijd een goede smoes voor een feest.  :Smile: 

vooral 16-24 jr valt hier wel voor.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:vooral 16-24 jr valt hier wel voor



een anti-school party  ofwel een back to school party  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sis_
> 
> Maar dan wel zonder siliconen hé john 
> 
> sis [:0][:0]



Maar uh... dat moet natuurlijk ook gecontroleerd worden? toch? Ik schrijf me hierbij in...

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Maar uh... dat moet natuurlijk ook gecontroleerd worden? toch?



Jazeker... daar is een speciaal aparaat voor ontwikkeld. Dat heet: Jongens Handen.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door musicjohn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar uh... dat moet natuurlijk ook gecontroleerd worden? toch?
> ...



Ik vind alles best, als die jongens handen dan maar wel van het merk 'Cobi' zijn vind ik alles best.

----------


## dj bobo

Wat dacht je van après ski
(sorry voor de late reactie)

----------


## timescape

ik dacht beetje afgezaagd. 
Nee hoor, is leuk maar hebben we allemaal al gehad he. Zaten wel goeie ideeën bij, en zullen er zeker ook gaan gebruiken. Zelf dachten we dus ook al aan een back to the 80's party, watgericht op de oudere jeugd, en dan dus ook weer lekker met plaatjes gaan draaien, goed wat parren en helikopters en blacklights !
Als er foto's worden gemaakt zien jullie de resultaten wel !

Bedankt allemaal !
Groeten Jeroen

----------


## skylineshow

Hier nog een paar ideetjes:

-halloween party
-Beach party
-after sun party
-black & white party
-Apres ski party
-flashback (70;s & 80's)
-LETTERPARTY
-x-mas party
-Liefde is.... party
-Jungle party
-carnaval
-New years party (oud en nieuw)
- Animal party (rond dierendag)

ik hoop dat je zo ff vooruitkomt

----------


## de kawaman

ik neem aan dat die 100 euro buiten de gebruikelijke licht/muziek is?
dan ga ik es ff denken!

----------


## timescape

To Skyline : 
wat is een LETTERPARTY ?

To Kawa :
Ja, dit is als extra voor aankleding... 

Inmiddels hebben we de eerste van het nieuwe "seizoen" weer achter de rug. Amsterdamsche avond was het. Lachen man. 
Morgen de volgende : 
"Dress White voor -cafenaam-'s blacklight-night !"

Als extra 8x 1.30 blacklight gehuurd. En dan tuurlijk de 4 MX-4's met dat blauwig wat op blacklight lijkt...Kijken wat het wordt.
Hopen dat de dames ook echt in wit komen !  :Wink: 
Groeten !

----------


## pro`d`user

ik denk dat ik niet de enige ben die me op de foto's verheug

----------


## skylineshow

timeescape

sorry van de late reactie

een LETTERPARTY is een feest waarvan kledingdracht met een letter in het alfabed moet beginnen

voorbeeld, de T:

verkleed als tuinman, trucker, tavernier enz enz

----------


## skylineshow

kan je de foto's trouwens ff in een forum plaatssen (van het afgelopen feest) als je dat nog niet van plan was

vermeld hier dan ook ff waar ze staan

----------

